# Jo needs our follie dances



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

*Come on ladies

Jo needs all the follie dances she can get for Thursday !!!!

GET DANCING !!!!!*



     
   
  




T xx​


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

LMAO !!!
That is so lovely . 

Very much appreciated too, as I can't feel much going on in that area as of yet.

So I have nicked your follie dance  

     
   
  


​Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Jo

Caspar and I will get dancing for you, we are all behind you on this...................  

im off to dance now, byeeeeee........................................ 


L & C xxxxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Grow follies grow!​
Lots of love

Sparkles x x x x​


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Grow follies, grow!!!  All the best for Thursday, Jo and Paul!    

Marie xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I am having a panic at the mo, just done my 4th jab but as I pulled it out a load of blood came out as well , keep thinking I should inject more Puregon just incase I lost loads 


*Note to myself, Stop stressing, all is fine*


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

all is fine hun - they always told me not to panic if something like that happened. Dont stress - its not good for you!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thankyou, thankyou, thankyou  

I am sure this has happened before, just want this to go as right as it possibly can 

x x x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

I know what you mean hun, but seeing as we at the same clinic and all - you just KNOW it will all be fine. Its only a drop that comes out thats all - dotn panic hun.

breathe deep........................

relax..................................

thats it! Well done!


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

http://plugin.smileycentral.com/htt...6i%3D5%2F5%5F1%5F123v%26feat%3Dprof/page.html http://plugin.smileycentral.com/htt...26i%3D5%2F5%5F1%5F101%26feat%3Dprof/page.html http://plugin.smileycentral.com/htt...6i%3D5%2F5%5F1%5F123v%26feat%3Dprof/page.html       

[fly]Grow follies, grow!!!![/fly]

         

Katie xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

katie - his knees


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Go follies go

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D5%252F5%255F5%255F138%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Awwwwwwwwww I wish I knew how to do all those funky little dances 

Here's my contribution anyway 

   
       
            
       

           

    

 ​
All the best Jo 

Love Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Follies dancing just for you Jo


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Awwwww thanks everyone, think I need to start dancing this end  , really want them to let me know something is going on in there !!!, but the little devils aren't.

Come on follies please be kind to us, we want you to make our dream come true, we promise to love you to bits, and look after you forever 

x x x


----------



## Danuna (Apr 27, 2005)

​
Get growing follicles!​


----------



## Freckles (Sep 10, 2004)

I think you said your scan is tomorrow so good luck!!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

[fly]         [/fly] 
[fly]       [/fly]

*Come on Follies Grow   Grow follies*​
Hugs n kisses and    for your scan

love

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

[move]                     [/move]

COME ON YOU FOLLIES!!!!!!!

love Welshy and SteveXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

*Big follie dance for today . . . .

GO, FOLLIES, GO*
































































































































*T xx*​


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

*GOOD LUCK JO AND PAUL*

*GROW FOLLIES GROW*




















































































































*GROW FOLLIES GROW*

Love and hugs

Mez
xxxx​


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Everyone.
We have 5 , so although wish there were many more, 5 is better then last time, only had 3 last time .
SIL's lining is excellent at 10.7 , so she is all ready to go, could have cried when they told me that, she has done so well 

My lining although is doesn't matter is 6.8 !! now it has never been over 6 before how odd is that, and I use to be on HRT patches for it ??, maybe too many drugs doesn't help, who knows 

Have got to go in on Monday to be set up for Thurs , he is going to check that everything is how he wants it, and if it isn't they will continu me stimming for a couple more days, but at the mo,EC is Thurs.
So 2 lots of jabs for me tonight Puregon and Menopur, and lots of positive thoughts for them to grow grow grow 

Thanks once again for all your positve thoughts, we couldn't have got through this without you all 

Love and hugs
Jo
x x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Way to go Jo & SIL   

FAB!      


xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hooray fantastic new Jo, was thinking of you today.


Follies sound great and your SIL lining if fab!

Love Lou xxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Great news Jo

thinking of you all - and

GROW FOLLIES GROW

  

Love
LB
X


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hooray for the fantastic five!!      

Grow follies, grow!!

Marie xxx


----------



## sophie (Jun 2, 2002)

Dear Jo

Congrats! So pleased that things are going well for you. Keeping everything crossed for you

Love
Sxxxx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Well done Jo!! 5 is fantastic.

Have everything crossed for you and Paul    

Nicky x


----------



## janeo1 (Sep 27, 2006)

Great news Jo well done!  remember quality not quantity   SIL lining sounds great too so all going to plan.  Will keep on willing those follies to grow     and release some lovely top notch eggs! 
Thinking of you all


Jane x


----------

